# Natural supplements for male sexual health



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I know this has been talked about at various times. However, I am looking for suggestions for natual supplements for male sexual health. I have heard about zinc supplements and you see things advertised on tv. However, I am wondering if anyone can recommend things that they have used that they KNOW by experience is beneficial?

I have reached a place in life where sometimes things just don't work like they used to. Sure that is to be expected. But I would like to do what I can to make it better. BTW, I do take bi-weekly testosterone shots.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I found no pill beats a good cardiovascular work out.

How old are you?
Weight?
Height?
How often do you masturbate?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

vitamins just before sex, horny goat weed......there's a dozen things @ GNC


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks. I know I need cardio. I am not currently doing anything in that regard.
How old are you? 50
Weight?6' 2"
Height? 215
How often do you masturbate? not regurlarly/daily. Sometimes with my wife...

The horney goat weed....have you used it?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

yes, used it...years ago. not sure if it was just mental effect, but if seemed to harden the wood.

I eat a lot of sunflower seeds while working, and I hear they are good for that as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Zinc*, *Saw Palmetto*(for Prostate), and *Lycosine*. Also, vitamins with smaller proportions of *Yohimbe* are good also.


----------

